# Meadllennium 2009



## OCurrans (Oct 24, 2006)

Meadllennium will be held on 24 January 2009, in Central Florida. All are welcome, so please plan to come out and help us judge & steward this event. There is no better way to sample some exceptional meads. Nice weather and good mead – what a great combination!

This is a MEAD-ONLY competition, registered with the AHA/BJCP, and will be run, once again, by Ron Bach, a triple Grand Master judge with the BJCP. Entries should be categorized using the 2008 AHA/BJCP style guidelines for categories 24, 25 and 26. 

Awards, made especially for Meadllennium, will be awarded to First, Second and Third place winners. The Best Of Show winner will also have a special award.

There is no limit to the number of entries each meadmaker may send, and there is no limit to how many meads each meadmaker may enter in each sub-category.

This year, only online electronic entries will be accepted. This speeds up the registration process, and causes fewer errors while recording your entry information.

Cost is still $6.00 per entry. Form of payment is check, money order or PayPal.

Entries should arrive after 1 January 2009 and before 19 January 2009. For shipping address and drop-off locations, as well as all the information, go to: www.CFHB.org.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

Are there any competition for commercial Meads out there?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes. I don't follow as many of the commercial circles, but the International Mead Festival was one, though it faltered a bit last year due to lack of support from the commercial community. Hopefully it'll be back this year. 

Let me just say that competitions like Meadlennium are a great way to get objective feedback on your meads from experienced judges. While I'm NOT into style guidelines, raised pinkies or swirling in general (that's a whole other rant), it can be very helpful to get an educated feedback sheet often with suggestions not just comments.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ben Brewcat said:


> Yes. I don't follow as many of the commercial circles, but the International Mead Festival was one, though it faltered a bit last year due to lack of support from the commercial community. Hopefully it'll be back this year.
> 
> Let me just say that competitions like Meadlennium are a great way to get objective feedback on your meads from experienced judges. While I'm NOT into style guidelines, raised pinkies or swirling in general (that's a whole other rant), it can be very helpful to get an educated feedback sheet often with suggestions not just comments.


Thanks, I'll goggle it and see what I can find. I sent some to the CO State Fair last year. 

Camp


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

*results*

Here are the results 

http://www.cfhb.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=26


----------

